# OnePass "Record": Not Available for Streaming



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

Currently, OnePass includes the following settings, among a few others...
*Include:* Recordings, Streaming or both
*Start from:* Season #, or New episodes only
*Rent of Buy:* Include or don't
-----
*Record:* New, or "New & repeats"
...​
Unfortunately, OnePass' current implementation fails to take advantage of the existence of streaming episodes, potentially recording duplicated content -- that is, recording episodes that are already available via a configured streaming service.

I'd like to see OnePass updated to allow for restricting recording of content to only those episodes not already available FREE* via one of my configured Video Providers.

* edited to add "FREE," above.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

I just noticed something strange the other day. When you delete an entire folder of recordings that also includes streaming it offers to just delete the recordings that are available via streaming. Not quite what you're looking for, but sort of an automated way of cleaning out recordings for episodes that are available via streaming.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

Dan203 said:


> I just noticed something strange the other day. When you delete an entire folder of recordings that also includes streaming it offers to just delete the recordings that are available via streaming. Not quite what you're looking for, but sort of an automated way of cleaning out recordings for episodes that are available via streaming.


Hmmm... Interesting. It wouldn't prevent the recordings in the first place (where my goal was primarily to maximize tuner efficiency, storage conservation second), but that *is* a handy feature. Just need to figure out how to use it.

Thanks


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

Dan203 said:


> I just noticed something strange the other day. When you delete an entire folder of recordings that also includes streaming it offers to just delete the recordings that are available via streaming. Not quite what you're looking for, but sort of an automated way of cleaning out recordings for episodes that are available via streaming.


Hmmm... My first test isn't promising. I hit 'Clear' w/ my 'The Bob Newhart Show' OnePass folder selected (not to be confused w/ 'Newhart'), and was presented the following 4 options:

Delete everything in this folder
Delete recordings & replace with streaming videos
Delete everything & cancel this OnePass
Cancel (don't do anything)
None of these choices seem to reflect the functionality you mention. Did you see some other option, or is it a secondary dialog once one of the above is selected?

I selected option 2, "Delete everything & replace with streaming videos," and it deleted all my recordings, including those from season 5 for which there is no streaming video alternative.

This show is a good example of why I'd like this functionality, since seasons 1-3 are streamable (free w Hulu+ sub), but not seasons 4-6. I only need episodes from seasons 4-6 recorded.

edit: 'The Mary Tyler Moore Show' is another good example: seasons 1-3 are available w/ Hulu+ subscription, but seasons 4-7 are only available as rentals through Amazon Instant Video (non-Prime) or Vudu, so I'd like my Roamio to keep its eye out for and record the s4-7 eps.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

krkaufman said:


> ... options:
> 
> *Delete everything in this folder*
> Delete recordings & replace with streaming videos
> ...


Whoops.

Anybody know how I can restore my streaming video entries for a OnePass after having selected option #1, "Delete everything in this folder"?

----

edit: p.s. This worked, but I don't know if there's a quicker method. I went into the restored recorded episode and selected "Explore" and then "Episodes," and used one episode from each season (1-3) to restore the streaming videos for each season, via the "Add to My Shows > Add Season # streaming videos" option.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

#2 is the one I was referring to. I forgot the exact wording on it when I mentioned it.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

Dan203 said:


> #2 is the one I was referring to. I forgot the exact wording on it when I mentioned it.


Thanks for the reply.

Bummer. I was hoping you'd found something.


----------



## dfreybur (Jan 27, 2006)

I have long wanted the opposite - When I have a One Pass, download the next episode in line. This is because sometimes my network is too busy to support a stream so I get the episode choppy.

I get why this was never implemented. Recording off live broadcast has always been allowed but network streams are not live broadcasts. It pushes copyright limits in the same way that Aereo did.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Recording/downloading from Netflix is not even possible. And Amazon recently ended their download service. So there is no way that's ever going to happen.


----------

